# Short stay on Molokai-is that doable?



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 2, 2013)

My friend that I travel with wants to add a few days and see Molokai. I don't want to try to do a week long exchange there and I don't know if there are hotels to use, restaurants, grocery stores etc. Any suggestions?
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Liz - Services on Molokai are available, but very limited. There are 1 or 2  local motels, and a few local grocery stores, and restaurants in the (only) town of Kaunakakai.  

I would probably stay at the Hotel Molokai  - http://hotelmolokai.com/ or get a timeshare exchange and just use part of the week - although we found plenty to keep us busy for a week.

(Be aware - their website make the hotel look more upscale than it really is - it's a 1 or 2 Star at best.)

*According to this website, the Hotel Molokai is now under management by Aqua, and is much improved:
http://www.discoveringhawaii.com/Ha...aurants,_Hotels,_Beaches_and_Sightseeing.html

Molokai has no obvious tourist infrastructure, so be sure you do a lot of research and planning in advance.  

This is the best travel guide for Molokai and the author offers a nice discount on his website:  http://www.discoveringhawaii.com/Br...okai,_The_Award_Winning_Hawaii_Guidebook.html

Also, be aware that the Molokai Ranch Hotel has gone out of business since the book was written.  There are no large hotels left.


----------



## Jwerking (Mar 2, 2013)

Timely discussion.  We have retired and staying in Oahu, Kauai, and the Big Island from mid-Dec thru the end of Jan.  Needless to say a large chunk of my timeshare weeks are gone.  We are thinking about doing the month of Feb in Molokai - just chilling out instead of returning to the cold.  Our ultimate desire is to have a place with a nice view of the ocean - so we can just relax and watch the whales from our balcony.  

So would Molokai be the place to do this since we have never been there previously?  I have been checking rentals on vrbo.  Is it preferable to stay on the East or West Coast?  Also, there is one condo complex relatively close to town.

Also, if we are on the Big Island, do we have to fly back to HNL to fly over to Molokai?

If anyone has staying at a specific complex, recommendations would be welcome.  

Thanks

Joyce


----------



## pharmgirl (Mar 2, 2013)

We did a bed and breakfast on Molokai and enjoyed very much, try VRBO


----------



## Luanne (Mar 2, 2013)

When we went from the Big Island to Molokai we did have to go through Honolulu. No direct flights.

Also we did the fly in/fly out option instead of the mules or hiking to see Kalaupapa.  It was about the same price, maybe even a little less.  I would say seeing Kalaupapa is a "must do", but not necessarily riding a mule in is.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 2, 2013)

Joyce - Molokai is pretty primitive with limited options to even buy groceries - kind of like staying in a tiny village in the south for a month.  I enjoyed a week, but a month would be too long for me.

We stayed at Ke Nani Kai (the only timeshare) and enjoyed it.  But it's about 15 (?) miles from "town."  There is no place to eat or get groceries nearby.

We flew in to Kalaupapa - the steep mule ride did not appeal to me, and the cost is about the same.

This is "main street" in Kaunakakai - to give you an idea of your shopping options.  There are no brand name grocery stores - just little mom and pop type stores, with very limited food selections.  Everything comes in on the barge, and before the barge arrives, you will find a lot of bare shelves.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 2, 2013)

Kaunakakai is the main "town".  This map shows where it is in relation to the airport, and to where Ke Nani Kai is.


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 3, 2013)

We rented a tiny condo in Molokai and could have easily stayed a month. I remember that it was on a golf course but there was a view on the ocean too. All we needed to do was cross the narrow golf course strip and we were in a little cove right next to the longest beach.

At night, we could see the lights of Oahu. I have tried to look up where we stayed but I don't remember the name of the complex. The condos were very basic and had open windows at the top and louvres on the other side so no A/C but there were nicer and bigger condos right next door, also on the golf course next to the ocean.

We met a few owners, who were there and they loved this place and stayed several months. They wouldn't trade it for any other island because it still is like HI used to be.

At that time, the golf course was open and it looked nice and green and there was the beautiful resort where we could have lunch or dinner. Again, I don't remember the name but it is all gone when the Molokai Ranch closed the facilities but I just read good some good news so things will change for the better.

You have to entertain yourself and there is enough to do if you like hiking or go off the beaten path with a Jeep. Dining out now may be a problem today and serious shopping needs to be done on another island.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 3, 2013)

We absolutely love Hawaii--most of it, that is.  Molokai is the exception.  We stayed 2 nights in a B&B on Molokai several years ago and those 2 days seemed like forever.  Most of Molokai is not nearly as green and pretty as most of the state.  A day trip to Molokai on the ferry from Maui is what I would recommend, including a visit to Kalaupapa.


----------



## Jwerking (Mar 3, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Joyce - Molokai is pretty primitive with limited options to even buy groceries - kind of like staying in a tiny village in the south for a month.  I enjoyed a week, but a month would be too long for me.
> 
> We stayed at Ke Nani Kai (the only timeshare) and enjoyed it.  But it's about 15 (?) miles from "town."  There is no place to eat or get groceries nearby.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Denise, and all for your comments.  I guess I don't like the idea of "limited food selections"  at the Mom and Pop stores with bare shelves that are 20 miles away.  Lack of resturants don't bother me - but I want access to whatever I want at the grocery stores.  So on to researching other options.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Mar 3, 2013)

*Short Stay on Molokai*



Jwerking said:


> Thank you, Denise, and all for your comments.  I guess I don't like the idea of "limited food selections"  at the Mom and Pop stores with bare shelves that are 20 miles away.  Lack of resturants don't bother me - but I want access to whatever I want at the grocery stores.  So on to researching other options.



We timeshare for numbers of months each year in Hawaii on the 4 major islands and eat most of our meals in the apartment.  We wanted to try Molokai.  Last March we booked 3 nights at the Hotel Molokai and loved it.  It is rustic but sufficient.  We flew over from Honolulu and back for more timeshare vacationing in Waikiki.  We didn't shop for food for those 3 days, we ate out like most vacationing people do without timeshares.  The Hotel Molokai has a great restaurant which we ate our breakfasts and a few dinners. There are other restaurants in the small town.  The fresh baked bread at the bakery at 8:00 at night with a bottle of wine purchased during the day is a must.  There is limited entertainment at night at the Hotel Molokai and restaurants.  Call first for the nights if you want to experience it.  Sunday is a rather dead day on the island with most everything closed so keep that in mind.

3 or 4 days is enough to see the museum, beaches, the valley, and Kalaupapa.  We flew to Kalaupapa since heights and cliffs are not one of my strong points.

We loved the entire trip and recommend it, but unless you really want to chill out on a beach without other people or read a book I wouldn't go for more than 3 or 4 days.  This March we are off to Lanai for 3 days and 4 nights at the Hotel Lanai.


----------



## zora (Mar 4, 2013)

Going to Molokai is comparable to traveling back in time to old Hawaii. It's great for fishing, hunting, chillin', reading....  Because the electricity costs are higher than the other islands there's very little night life. Also, because many things are brought in by freight it costs more than the other islands. 
If you want to experience Molokai I'd suggest 2 or 3 nights at either the time share on the west end or a vrbo on the east end. There is no 5 star hotel but there are decent restaurants. And the aloha spirit is off the chart there. If you haven't been, you should try it. But not for a month unless you know what you're getting into. 
When we go to Molokai we go night fishing; the kids chase the sand crabs at night on the beach; and you can learn to collect sea salt at kalaupapa. :whoopie:


----------



## pipet (Mar 4, 2013)

I really enjoyed Molokai, but I also like exploring hole-in-the-wall type places. Food is doable as long as you don't plan anything complicated - plan on grilled or shoyu chicken (or catch some fish) instead of dishes with truffles & capers! The cliffs are fabulous if you can take a tour. I can't recommend a specific tour as I toured them with some locals (the Aloha spirit was in ample supply on my visit), but they were absolutely breathtaking. There's also some great hiking on the island, and you can actually find fruit trees growing in the wild to eat (like papaya) & awapuhi to slather on your skin & hair (goats/pigs have pretty much decimated the awapuhi on most of the other islands). You could also skip the more adventurous stuff & hang out at the less crowded beaches & drink some coffee from Molokai (I prefer Malulani peaberry). As long as you go in with the right expectations, you can have a great time. I think Denise's pic says it all as to what to expect from a shopping standpoint!


----------



## VanBlades (Jan 22, 2014)

Do you have to have a fishing license? We are spending 1 week in Molokai and 1 week in Lanai in March any site seeing suggestions or restaurants.


----------



## TAG (Jan 22, 2014)

*Molokai on Saturday*

We're off to Molokai on Saturday.  I favor Molokai, although my wife prefers Kauai.  Previous trips have been very enjoyable.  The first trip we took there were whales everywhere you looked.  The first few days it was, "Oh look, a whale!" and by the end of the week it was, "Yeah, another group of 4 whales breaching at the same time.  Is there any more wine?"  The second trip the water was rough and we only saw a couple whales.  We did do the mule ride down.  The views from the trail are spectacular.  We have always felt very welcome on Molokai.  Our neighbors went to Molokai and felt very uneasy, but they're both type A personalities.  The beaches are spectacular for walking, although the rip current can be treacherous.  Walking along the beach, if you see another couple, it's crowded.  You might come upon a monk seal sunning itself, or somebody sunning in the altogether.     If you are looking for entertainment, Molokai isn't the island for you.  If you are content to make your own entertainment it's a great place.  I don't think a couple of days is long enough.  We're going for two weeks this time, and it may be a touch long - we'll see.


----------

